# THC / Weed Lube, Anyone use?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Curious if anyone here has used thc/weed lube (not to be confused with CBD lube), and if so, your experience. From reading a few articles, here is what was reported:

*How does THC lube feel?*
Effects will vary from person to person, the specific product you're using, and the amount you use. You won't get a psychoactive high (except for a few edge cases that we'll note in the next section). It will likely take some time (15-20 minutes+) to notice any effects, but some of our female participants noted that they felt:

More relaxed
Tingly sensations
Higher, stronger, or prolonged arousal
Longer, stronger, and/or multiple orgasms
I believe you can only get it at licensed dispensaries which means it is rather limited for now.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Placebo nonsense says I.

Women are already super insecure about their scent and flavor ... Why not make it smell like a skunk's asshole? You know, just to ease her insecurities 😆


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Why do they waste THC on lube? It’d be better to just smoke some pot and use some regular lube. Guarantee she’ll still feel all those ^ things.  I’m sorry. I know that’s not what you asked but there were no replies yet and I’m a bit skeptical of the thc lube. Did you look up reviews?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

C.C. says ... said:


> Why do they waste THC on lube? It’d be better to just smoke some pot and use some regular lube. Guarantee she’ll still feel all those ^ things.  I’m sorry. I know that’s not what you asked but there were no replies yet and I’m a bit skeptical of the thc lube. Did you look up reviews?



Every pothead knows topicals are horse spit.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I know! I think the CBD oil is bull **** too though. But I don’t know for sure.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

C.C. says ... said:


> I know! I think the CBD oil is bull **** too though. But I don’t know for sure.


Yeah, the entire supplement industry is a multi-billion dollar exercise in removing the money from your wallet.

If it can't pass a double blind study, flush it.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Cletus said:


> Yeah, the entire supplement industry is a multi-billion dollar exercise in removing the money from your wallet.
> 
> If it can't pass a double blind study, flush it.


Was that sarcasm? I can’t tell. 🥴


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

C.C. says ... said:


> Was that sarcasm? I can’t tell.


One of my customers (Glow Holistic) gave me some. Meh...I wasn’t impressed.

And this woman is so uptight. Girlfriend NEEDS some thc...some indica would be my suggestion. lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Had to share 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

^ 
😁👍


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

C.C. says ... said:


> Was that sarcasm? I can’t tell. 🥴


Nope, not even remotely. Straight up dope.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Yeah, the entire supplement industry is a multi-billion dollar exercise in removing the money from your wallet.
> 
> If it can't pass a double blind study, flush it.


Which industry isn't an exercise in removing money from one's wallet?


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

my wife tried a testosterone laced cream. Not exactly a lube, and not THC...but WOW. A tiny dab of that stuff had some amazing results.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Married_in_michigan said:


> my wife tried a testosterone laced cream. Not exactly a lube, and not THC...but WOW. A tiny dab of that stuff had some amazing results.


Yes, there is a version with testosterone called the scream cream. It significantly increases bloodflow to the lady parts, I can confirm lol


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Yes, there is a version with testosterone called the scream cream. It significantly increases bloodflow to the lady parts, I can confirm lol


yup...that is exactly the one. "Screamcream".


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Which industry isn't an exercise in removing money from one's wallet?


None, of course. But typically, one expects to actually receive something of value for the removal.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Cletus said:


> None, of course. But typically, one expects to actually receive something of value for the removal.


If someone is buying "big **** pills" ... I mean, more power to that company for marketing to human stupidity.

Then again, I want to watch the world burn. So I enjoy this type of ****. Gives me a tingling sensation in the base of my ball sack.

Enjoy your election 😄


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Married_in_michigan said:


> yup...that is exactly the one. "Screamcream".


Yup, that is it lol. Some scream cream combined with PT141 or MT2 will guarantee a very good time lol


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> PT141 or MT2


Wassat?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

gr8ful1 said:


> Wassat?


Peptides. Melanotan II is called the Barbie peptide. It helps people get tan without much sun, helps to suppress appetite, and increases libido. I had my wife use this this past summer b/c she is very pale, so being able to get a tan helps to mitigate concerns over sunburn and more importantly skin cancer. The libido benefits were just a side effect  PT141 is actually just the libido portion of Melanotan II that was isolated so it can be used purely for libido. Works for both men and women . It is actually an FDA approved drug for use in women with low libido (Bremelanotide / Vyleesi ). My wife and I have had hit or miss experiences, but when it works it really works lol


----------



## TomJohnson (Nov 13, 2020)

I have read some amazing reviews from women applying it to their labia and vagina area with results that sound almost too good to be true. I am in a weed legal state. I dont smoke often but occasionally I like to get high and have sex. For me it intensifies the experience tenfold. it makes heightens my reusability and makes my orgasms much more intense. 

However, when my wife smokes sex is not a priority for her. I have a better chance if she is not high. 

it would be great to know if any women have had experience with this. The reviews tout the tingly arousal benefits, intense orgasms without the high.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My Wife has tried Foria and Purient. Both are THC lubes. Both worked very well for her. This stuff has nothing to do with libido but it does increase the duration and intensity of orgasm for her. For her the most noticeable thing was the duration of climax was 3-4 times longer than THC free. 

Warning if she puts too much on and you go down on her shortly after application be prepared to be stoned an hour or so later. LOL.


----------



## LeonardHamilton (Nov 18, 2020)

I tried this lubricant and I will say that I did not notice anything unusual. Weed Lube sounds very stupid, in my opinion. I think this is just a ploy by the lubricant manufacturers to lure you in. It seems to me that this is nonsense and nothing is different from the usual lubricant. The placebo effect works 100% here. This is certainly not bad, but why give such money for it? I agree with the comment above, it is better to just buy weed and smoke it, you will get more buzz. In addition, Washington and more States have legalized marijuana, and that makes it much easier for me to buy weed, I love it.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Re. the earlier comment about it smelling like weed — does it really? I’d have thought THC extracted wouldn’t necessarily have a skunk like odor.

Also, wondering if these products gave other things in them that give a tingly/warm sensation, like the non-thc lubes that have been around for years.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

PieceOfSky said:


> Re. the earlier comment about it smelling like weed — does it really? I’d have thought THC extracted wouldn’t necessarily have a skunk like odor.
> 
> Also, wondering if these products gave other things in them that give a tingly/warm sensation, like the non-thc lubes that have been around for years.


No the real ones don't have anything to cause a tingly sensation. I'm not sure what the scientific explanation of the effectiveness is but it does work.

And yes the lube does smell and taste like weed. Not super strong, you don't smell it from across the room.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

i ordered some THC "balm" to be delivered this past Friday. Recreational is legal where I am at, so readily available. My wife and I each put some on our genitals and planned to wait about 20 minutes. We ended up fooling around much sooner than 20 minutes (we realized our son may have been headed home from work sooner), but the THC balm did seem to have an effect. I seemed to notice on myself more than my wife, but she said she was "more sensitive" and she orgasmed fairly quickly. I am assuming we for sure did not wait long enough for it to fully absorb (we will next time), and it is also possible that the excitement for trying something new also had an impact, but I think there is something to this. I have a big jar of the stuff...so no reason to not keep experimenting.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Married_in_michigan said:


> i ordered some THC "balm" to be delivered this past Friday. Recreational is legal where I am at, so readily available. My wife and I each put some on our genitals and planned to wait about 20 minutes. We ended up fooling around much sooner than 20 minutes (we realized our son may have been headed home from work sooner), but the THC balm did seem to have an effect. I seemed to notice on myself more than my wife, but she said she was "more sensitive" and she orgasmed fairly quickly. I am assuming we for sure did not wait long enough for it to fully absorb (we will next time), and it is also possible that the excitement for trying something new also had an impact, but I think there is something to this. I have a big jar of the stuff...so no reason to not keep experimenting.


Good for you two!

Keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I've never tried or even heard of it. I've taken a hit of pot a few times and found it to greatly enhance things for me. I don't really have an issue in that department so it's not something I feel like I need. But if I've had too much alcohol it can help overcome the dulled sensitivity from that. It is legal in my state but I have only done it a few times just out of curiousity. I don't really get high or stoned but it did help a really bad case of nausea and stomach pain once. Holy crap...instant relief.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Good for you two!
> 
> Keep us posted on how it does.


my kids are all home this week for the holiday, and since we are under a "lock down" in my area, assuming any more opportunity to try the THC balm will be limited, but hopefully next week I can find a time that will work and that the wife is interested in trying it again. I really think it needs a good 30 minute wait period after applying it to fully tell how well it does or does not work. Also need to play around with how much to apply.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Married_in_michigan said:


> my kids are all home this week for the holiday, and since we are under a "lock down" in my area, assuming any more opportunity to try the THC balm will be limited, but hopefully next week I can find a time that will work and that the wife is interested in trying it again. I really think it needs a good 30 minute wait period after applying it to fully tell how well it does or does not work. Also need to play around with how much to apply.


Just an fyi typically the balms are more meant to be used as an ointment for pain and stuff. The lubes are developed and sold specifically as lubes. My wife has a tough time relaxing enough to orgasm via PIV when the kids are nearby, just a mental block thing. But if she uses the lube an hour or so before sex the kids could be outside banging on the bedroom door and she could have multiple orgasms. When we are alone in the house and she uses it the neighbors probably think there is a porn shoot going on in our house. When we are alone in the house or away and alone she will sometimes take a small does of edibles also. The effects of the lube combined with the loss of all inhibitions makes for a very interesting combination. Those nights I have to make sure I get a good stretch in and have a good carb loaded meal ahead of time lol.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Just an fyi typically the balms are more meant to be used as an ointment for pain and stuff. The lubes are developed and sold specifically as lubes. My wife has a tough time relaxing enough to orgasm via PIV when the kids are nearby, just a mental block thing. But if she uses the lube an hour or so before sex the kids could be outside banging on the bedroom door and she could have multiple orgasms. When we are alone in the house and she uses it the neighbors probably think there is a porn shoot going on in our house. When we are alone in the house or away and alone she will sometimes take a small does of edibles also. The effects of the lube combined with the loss of all inhibitions makes for a very interesting combination. Those nights I have to make sure I get a good stretch in and have a good carb loaded meal ahead of time lol.


Yes, I am aware the balms are different from lubes, but the recreational places available in my area do not carry the lubes (or at least not advertised on their websites), so after reading about the balms, I figured why not give it a try. The balm we got is a bit sticky, so NOT used for lube purposes, but my wife put some on her clitoris and I put some on my penis, and it did seem to really increase the pleasure. We have only tried twice so far, but both had good outcomes. We both talked after a trial with it this weekend, and neither of us noticed a ton of effect early in the sex event, but for both of us the orgasms themselves seemed extra intense and lasted longer


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently have gotten access to legal thc products. For me smoking makes MUCH more horny, my body more sensitive to touch and makes my orgasms more powerful and enjoyable. 

Weed is an anti-sex drug for her. fact my wife does not like to smoke with me because I will invariably want to fu$% or at the very least will want to climax. On rare occasions she will go down on my till climax but, she views my weed induced horniness kind of annoying. 

So I wonder if the lotion would work for her. Not sure if it is marketing hype or very effective placebo


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

think positive said:


> I recently have gotten access to legal thc products. For me smoking makes MUCH more horny, my body more sensitive to touch and makes my orgasms more powerful and enjoyable.
> 
> Weed is an anti-sex drug for her. fact my wife does not like to smoke with me because I will invariably want to fu$% or at the very least will want to climax. On rare occasions she will go down on my till climax but, she views my weed induced horniness kind of annoying.
> 
> So I wonder if the lotion would work for her. Not sure if it is marketing hype or very effective placebo


My wife and I have now used the THC balm (not exactly lube, but similar) 4 times now...and every time produced much higher sensitivity for her. Unlike smoking it, there was not really any increase in her being "horny", but the physical sensations were great.


----------



## EvaUnitTwo (Apr 16, 2021)

I also used weed lube a few times and I had no problem with that. In general, I love everything related to weed, especially Brainstorm Magic Boom Bar that is vibing with psilocybin, being also a big chocolate lover. Always buy them from getkush.io and I saw there that to enjoy, Brainstorm recommends consuming them on an empty stomach. This may help combat any stomach upset or nausea the shrooms can cause. If you’re new to the mushroom world, start with ½ square and see how it affects you. I had very happy effects for the first time and I love to consume them.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Cletus said:


> If it can't pass a double blind study, flush it.


Cletus, that placebo effect may be worth the bucks spent for as long at it last.


----------



## EvaUnitTwo (Apr 16, 2021)

Marilami said:


> I think that in any situation is better to use CBD. Especially when it comes to medicine and recreation, you can use CBD to give you the energy you need for the day. The focus you need for work or school, or the restlessness in your night. I truly believe the benefits are worth the risk. I know my son would benefit from using CBD oil. He has had several medical issues, and I think the underlying problems have been caused by a lack of sleep and stress from school. Also, he used a dab rig from mjarsenal.com. In this way, his focus got away.


I agree with you. CBD is the best thing.


----------



## DeanDelfin (4 mo ago)

We tried the THC lubricant and didn't get much of an effect. You can combine it with other cannabis derivatives to increase the effect. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

EllisRedding said:


> Curious if anyone here has used thc/weed lube (not to be confused with CBD lube), and if so, your experience. From reading a few articles, here is what was reported:
> 
> *How does THC lube feel?*
> Effects will vary from person to person, the specific product you're using, and the amount you use. You won't get a psychoactive high (except for a few edge cases that we'll note in the next section). It will likely take some time (15-20 minutes+) to notice any effects, but some of our female participants noted that they felt:
> ...


My wife and I have used it. It does work for my wife definitely stronger orgasms and generally increased pleasure. Does nothing for me. It takes an hour or more to really work. Dispensaries can't keep the stuff on the shelf, whenever they get it in stock it's gone in a couple days.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

PieceOfSky said:


> Re. the earlier comment about it smelling like weed — does it really? I’d have thought THC extracted wouldn’t necessarily have a skunk like odor.
> 
> Also, wondering if these products gave other things in them that give a tingly/warm sensation, like the non-thc lubes that have been around for years.


Yes it smells like weed if you get real THC lube. Real stuff We have used is Foria (Western US) and Purient (North East US). Also warning if the lady is well lubed with it and the man goes down on her for a bit he will get high. Also it has to be liberally applied internally and externally. The Purient comes with applicators that look like insulin syringes without the needle. 

The stuff does work but edibles or smoking works also. The lube is for ladies who want the increased sensations without getting high.


----------



## LeeSikvel (4 mo ago)

There can be no specific advice here. Everyone can have different reactions to the same product. My wife and I tried this lube, but it didn't impress me until I accidentally combined it with the HHCp distillate that a friend suggested to me through https://www.stateofmindlabs.com/store/HHCP-Distillate-p462639684. I wasn't expecting such a cool effect myself. However, that doesn't mean this cocktail can appeal to everyone. So if you want to achieve harmony, you have to experiment. I learned this from my own experience. I wish everyone to find the best option and not to stop there.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jeez. Smoke some weed, enjoy...
Not a mystery anymore.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Jeez. Smoke some week, enjoy...
> Not a mystery anymore.


And just smoking it does produce better results than even the best THC lubes based on my wife's reporting.


----------



## NeilRayn (4 mo ago)

I've been hearing about cbd oil from my friends, but this is the first time I've heard about THC lubricant. I used cbd and THC oil when I tried quitting smoking marijuana, and it really helped me. I came across it when I was looking for delta 8 near me, and I really felt a similar effect to the ones you've described here. So I think THC really has that effect on you. I will try to try it soon with my girlfriend. If this lubricant really has this effect, it will definitely become my favorite. I will definitely let you know here when I finally try it out and share my feelings, as I have high hopes. Thanks for the idea, bye!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Why would people rub weed on their privates than you know, actually get stoned smoking it?

Unless it comes with THC condoms than the lady can get stoned while sucking on her man's willy


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Married_in_michigan said:


> my wife tried a testosterone laced cream. Not exactly a lube, and not THC...but WOW. A tiny dab of that stuff had some amazing results.


go on....


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Why would people rub weed on their privates than you know, actually get stoned smoking it?
> 
> Unless it comes with THC condoms than the lady can get stoned while sucking on her man's willy


The lube gets her privates stoned but has no psychoactive effect. But if you eat the lube you will get stoned.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> The lube gets her privates stoned but has no psychoactive effect. But if you eat the lube you will get stoned.


I dont even know THC can be absorbed through the skin


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

The way my wife describes it is it basically it increases the sensation a little bit. As an enhancer for sex smoking or edibles works better but the lube does seem to have a slight enhancing effect. But she loaded up one time to get rid of the rest of the lube we had, I went downtown for a bit, an hour or two later I was high as a starlink satellite.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> The way my wife describes it is it basically it increases the sensation a little bit. As an enhancer for sex smoking or edibles works better but the lube does seem to have a slight enhancing effect. But she loaded up one time to get rid of the rest of the lube we had, I went downtown for a bit, an hour or two later I was high as a starlink satellite.




Awkward if someone asks how the heck you ended up so baked 😅


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Awkward if someone asks how the heck you ended up so baked 😅


It was her edibles that got him 😜


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Heard a story about guy that made his own lube for he and GF. He found out she was cheating on him, he made a batch that included poison ivy and made sure to let her know. She was not having sex with him at the time. 

After a couple days he noticed she was uncomfortable. Got in her phone and deleted his contact and changed OPs name with his #. He then sent her a text about his herpes flare up. 

He then quit responding to her repeated calls and texts. The GF went to OMs job and had a melt down sobbing and screaming about him giving her herpes. Hell I would have put the weed lube in her stuff and see how long it took for her to figure it out. Talk about discharge and blisters in the straddle.


----------

